# best movies to watch while blazed



## Hiesman (Dec 30, 2007)

i kno this is the music section and maybe i should move the thread somewhere else but hey its whatever... what is some of the most memorable movies you've seen when blazed?

one of mine was american history x... i was soo high when i first saw it and damn did it make the movie that much better


----------



## justsmoked (Dec 30, 2007)

Super Bad!!


----------



## Wh00p (Dec 31, 2007)

independance day..war of worlds..

Its like back in 1944 when they read the book, and everyone was tripping..I thought it was real.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 4, 2008)

dazed and confused.......fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Stoney Burke (Jan 4, 2008)

Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## bigtguy (Jan 5, 2008)

half baked...


----------



## aeroponics (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Of The Rings Is The Shit Stonned.....fuckin Hobbits Lol


----------



## tech209 (Jan 5, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> Lord Of The Rings Is The Shit Stonned.....fuckin Hobbits Lol


 
true i love it in HD tho....... especiallly the return of the king and king kong in hd


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nobody ever says grandma's boy! Oh and requiem for a dream


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 5, 2008)

when tripping on shrooms saving private ryan was insane!


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

Tenacious D: the Pick of Destiny. Mad fucking funny.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

and requiem for a dream makes me nauseas sometimes. too many spinning images and whats with that crazy bitch and those pills? heroins a hell of a drug lol.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh another great one stoned was the last pirates movie. I walked in there so fucking high at the theature. The begining of that movie was so tippy and had so many drug references. I like movies that slip them in subtle. Like the little penut he was about to sniff up his nose. Kinda like they cell peanuts on the streets as fake crack.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 5, 2008)

omg that crazy bitch with the crazy ass hair. Heroin is a bad one


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude you know that dave grohl was the devil in the pick of destiny?


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

hes the nicest guy in hollywood they say. weird.


----------



## dhsreppin (Jan 14, 2008)

training day,friday,4 brothers,half baked,saw _I,II,III,IV dats jus me do_


----------



## Microdizzey (Jan 14, 2008)

Grandma's boy puts me to sleep now, can't finish the damn movie anymore... seen it too much!

I watched I am Legend while baked, it was pretty wicked


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 14, 2008)

Pan's Labryinth


----------

